# New towers!



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm so excited about my new tower speakers that I had to post.

I've never been able to justify spending $1k plus on a set of speakers even though I've been pining after them for years now. Been living with some Klipsch RB-51s for a few years now and the complimentary center channel. I like them.

I did a lunch break trip to local box here in Colorado and found a pair of Klipsch RF-82's on sale for less than half price. Paid $532 after tax for these towers. They wanted to get rid of last year's inventory for the new stuff. These were on super discount because they are so big! I guess big speakers are hard to sell but I think we all know that in our hearts.

I was really not considering tower speakers before but these were such a good deal that I couldn't pass them up. I thought that some good bookshelf speakers with a good sub would do the same. This may be so in certain setups, but I have just moved into a new house and my 6cf sub had to be moved to the back of the room from the front...where I had it before.

The sub was easily localizable (not a word?) where it had not been before. My receiver only crosses at 100 Hz which I understand is a limitation.

Introduce the Klipsch RF-82. Set speaker size to "large" on receiver. 

Now the bass is so much more focused into the soundstage. Really a huge improvement. Sounds much more up front. Much more natural. I could even turn the receiver to only send LFE signals to the sub now with these if I really wanted. But they are not that good. I've determined that even with music a sub is necessary.

I think my receiver's fixed sub crossover is compromising my bass experience a little so I may need to upgrade that next. 80Hz would be better. This one originally came with some small satellites.

Anyway, here is a pic with my old on top of the new...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From your picture it appears that you couldn't be enjoying them anymore then you allready are, Congrats!:T


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats on the excellent score!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes they are sweet!

Not sure how they compare to the "audiophile" stuff but I'm pretty sure room acoustics (or room correction) are a lot more important anyway...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If they are making your ears happy then that is what counts and how could you argue with the price.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

vann_d said:


> Yes they are sweet!
> 
> Not sure how they compare to the "audiophile" stuff but I'm pretty sure room acoustics (or room correction) are a lot more important anyway...


Not poorly. Apparently the key with them is to keep those grills on. Congrats! Towers are so awesome, aren't they? They just have a.. "je ne sais quois"... satisifcation feeling to them!!!!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, even with the bookshelves I like them better with the grilles on. A little less bright. Also, better looking with grilles on. I don't like the copper color for the family room. the towers do make a difference.

the best part is that no visitors have yet to comment. Like they look totally natural. Nice


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Great set up. Nice deal! I have had a few Klipsch's and loved them. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Some wall treatments behind them might also help improve the sound quality of them.

Nice find!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats :T, I'm a big fan of floor standers too!


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats! Floorstander sounds a lot better than bookshelves, considering also the price of decent stand.


----------



## ZETEC (May 27, 2010)

Nice find!! I know once I went towers i never went back lol.

Nice Kings of Leon cd sitting there!!!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats! Now take your shoes off inside the house :O


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

vann_d said:


> I did a lunch break trip to local box here in *Colorado* and found a pair of Klipsch RF-82's on sale for less than half price.


Where in CO area you?


----------



## dat56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats! I think the '82 is maybe the best value in the RF line...and you got a great deal!!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks dat, I'm digging them.

Now I need to get those RB-51s up for surround duty! I think I'm getting speaker wall mounts for Christmas. And maybe a fish tape


----------



## dat56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oy! I hate having to get into the walls. I'd just about rather take a beating. Good luck!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

ojojunkie said:


> Congrats! Floorstander sounds a lot better than bookshelves, considering also the price of decent stand.


This is very true and I found out too late. By the time you pay for nice stands, you could have just bought floor standers and reduced SBIR issues to begin with.

Dan


----------

